# الي عشاق صناعه السكر



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (17 مارس 2012)

:7::7:*
للحصول على سكر خام من قصب السكر، يقوم المصنعون بغسل القصب وتقطيعه طوليًا، ثم وضعه في آلة
عصر لإخراج عصير سكري من السيقان يسمى عصير القصب
. وبعد تسخين وترشيح العصير يزيل جهاز التبخير ووعـاء التفريـغ معظم المـاء منـه ويصبـح الشراب مركزًا. وتفصل النابذة بلـورات السكر عن الشراب المركز للحصو:84:ل على السكر الخام. عمل سكر القصب.
تنمو سيقان قصب السكر إلى ارتفاع يتراوح بين مترين وخمسة أمتار. ويحصد قصب السكر باليد أو بالآلة. ويؤخذ القصب المصروم إلى مصنع، حيث تُغسل السيقان وتُقطع طوليًا، ثم توضع في آلة عصر أو في أحواض ماء ساخن حتى يذوب السكر. وتقوم آلات العصر بتمزيق القصب وإخراج السائل السكري من السيقان، كما تذيب رشاشات الماء المزيد من السكر من السيقان المهشمة. ويسمى خليط الماء والسكر عصير القصب
الذي يؤخذ بعدئذ للتكرير.

الحصول على السكر الخام. يُسخَّن عصير القصب الذي لا يزال مخففًا بالماء، ويُضاف إليه الجير (هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم) لترسيب الشوائب، ثم يُستخدم ثاني أكسيد الكربون لإزالة الجير الزائد وبعد ذلك يقوم العمال بوضع العصير المُصفَّى في صهاريج مبخرات (أجهزة تبخير) كبيرة، حيث يتبخر معظم الماء ويُصبح العصير غليظًا وشديد الحلاوة. لكن لابد من إزالة المزيد من الماء من الشراب المُركَّز حتى تتشكل بلورات السكر.

يُسخن الشراب المركز في أوعية كبيرة مُفرَّغة شكلها يشبه القُبة وذلك لإزالة الماء الزائد. ويحترق السكر وشراب السكر بسهولة، لكن التفريغ يخفض نقطة غليان الشراب المركز بحيث لا يحترق حتى عند استمرار التسخين.

وبعد تشكيل بلّورات سكر كبيرة الحجم في الشراب الكثيف، يضع العمال الخليط في نابذة 
(جهاز طرد مركزي) تدور بسرعات عالية جدًا ويفصل معظم الشراب المركز من البلورات. ويحتوي السكر الخام المتبقي على 97 إلى 99% سكروز. وهذه هي الصورة التي يشحن المصدرون بها السكر من بلد لآخر.

تكرير سكر القصب. يجب أن يمر السكر الخام البني المصفر بعدة مراحل إضافية للحصول على سكر أبيض نقي للمائدة. ويزال الغشاء الذي يعطي السكر الخام لونه البني المصفر بالغسل. تذاب بلورات السكر في الماء، ثم يصب المحلول خلال مرشحات حتى يصبح سائلاً صافيًا منخفض اللون، وبعدها يبخر السائل حتى تتكون بلورات مرة ثانية. تُدار البلّورات مرة ثانية في النابذة ويخرج سكر أبيض نقي من الآلة إلى أسطوانات (براميل) تجفيف، حيث يمتص الهواء الساخن في الأسطوانات أي رطوبة متبقية وأخيرًا يعبأ السكر ويُغلف للتسويق.

وبعض الشراب المركز لا يكون بلّورات أثناء التبخير والتدوير (الطرد المركزي)، لذا تعاد العملية عدة مرات لتكوين المزيد من البلّورات البيضاء، ويستخدم الشراب المتبقي بعدئذ لعمل السكر البني.
عمل سكر البنجر. 
بعد استخراج بنجر السكر من الأرض، يُشحن إلى المصنع ليتم غسله وتقطيعه إلى شرائح رفيعة تُسمَّى رقاقات
، وتوضع 
الرقاقات في أوعية انتشار لنقعها وإزالة السكر منها، ثم تُجفف وتُخلط مع دبس السكر أو المولاس لصناعة عليقة الماشية.

يُسخن المحلول الناتج من نقع الرقاقات، ويعالج بالجير لترسيب الشوائب، ثم يضاف ثاني أكسيد الكربون لإزالة الزيادة من الجير في المحلول. بعد ذلك يرشح العصير لإزالة الشوائب ويسمى المحلول المصفى عصيرًا رقيقًا
يزال منه الماء بالتبخير ليتبلور السكر. وعليه، تصبح عملية صناعة السكر من بنجر السكر نفس عملية صناعة السكر من قصب السكر. لكن في بعض البلدان، قد يتم تصنيع سكر البنجر في عملية أو خطوة واحدة لأن مصانع سكر البنجر لاتُنتج السكر الخام.
صناعة السكر
يُنتَج حوالي 110 مليون طن متري من السكر في أنحاء العالم كل عام. وتتصدر الهند دول العالم في إنتاج السكر، وتتبعها البرازيل والصين والولايات المتحدة. وتُعد صناعة السكر ذات أهمية لاقتصاد أستراليا، حيث توفر الصناعة جميع السكر الذي يستخدمه ذلك البلد، ويصدر حوالي 80% من الإنتاج الكلي. ويزرع في كوينزلاند وحدها حوالي 95% من سكر أستراليا.
نبذة تاريخية 
البلدان الأولى في إنتاج السكر
السكر من قصب السكر.
زرع سكان جزر جنوب المحيط الهادئ قصب السكر منذ ما يزيد على 8,000 سنة مضت. كما زرعت النباتات على نطاق واسع في الهند القديمة. وقد ذكر قصب السكر على وجه الخصوص في سجلات بعثة قام بها الإسكندر المقدوني إلى ما يعرف الآن بالباكستان في سنة 325 ق.م.

انتشرت زراعة وتكرير قصب السكر من الهند إلى الصين حوالي سنة 100 ق.م، ولكن لم تصل إلى أوروبا إلا بعد سنة 636م بعد أن أدخله المسلمون عن طريق الأندلس. وخلال وقت مبكر من القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي، زرع الأوروبيون قصب السكر في إفريقيا الشمالية وفي جزر المحيط الأطلسي، ثم زرع المستوطنون البرتغاليون فيما بعد قصب السكر على الشاطئ الغربي لإفريقيا وفي البرازيل. وفي سنة 1493م أخذ الملاح الإيطالي كريستوفر كولمبوس سكر القصب إلى جزر في البحر الكاريبي.

وقد أُنشئت أول مطحنة (مصنع) للسكر في نصف الكرة الأرضية الغربية سنة 1515م في ما يعرف الآن بجمهورية الدومينيكان. وقد أحضر المنصِّرون اليسوعيون قصب السكر إلى لويزيانا في سنة 1751م. وفي عام 1791م أنشأ أنطونيو منديز (مزارع من لويزيانا) أول مطحنة (مصنع) للسكر في أراضي أمريكا الشمالية في نيو أورليانز.

وانتقل قصب السكر من مدينة كيب تاون بجنوب إفريقيا إلى أستراليا في عام 1788م على الأسطول الأول. وزُرع القصب لأول مرة في جزيرة نورفوك التي تقع في جنوب المحيط الهادئ شرق أستراليا، ثم نقلت منها إلى نيو ساوث ويلز عام 1821م، حيث كانت التربة والظروف المناخية مناسبة إلى حد كبير. وخلال وسط ونهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي انتشرت مزارع قصب السكر على طول الساحل الشرقي لأستراليا، مستخدمة العمالة من جزر البحر الجنوبي. وفي الوقت الحاضر تمتد مزارع القصب في أستراليا من جرافتون في نيو ساوث ويلز في الجنوب إلى موسمان في كوينزلاند إلى الشمال.
السكر من بنجر السكر.
زرع سكان بابل ومصر واليونان بنجر السكر. وفي سنة 1744م وجد الكيميائي الألماني أندرياس سيجيسموند مارجراف أن السكر من بنجر السكر هو نفس السكر المأخوذ من قصب السكر. وفي عام 1799م طوَّر فرانس أتشرد وهو أحد تلاميذ مارجراف طريقة عملية لاستخراج السكر من بنجر السكر وبعدها ظهرت مصانع السكر بسرعة في أوروبا وروسيا*:56:


----------

